# Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo, habe heute bei Aldi Süd einen Japanischen __ Fächerahorn mit ca. 1m Höhe für 14,95 Euro erstanden. Er ist angeblich min. 6 Jahre alt. 

Der run auf die Pflanzen war sehr gross. Ich habe mich für einen mit der roten Färbung ausgesucht.


----------



## glasklar (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute bei Aldi Süd einen Japanischen Fächerahorn mit ca. 1m Höhe für 14,95 Euro erstanden. Er ist angeblich min. 6 Jahre alt.
> 
> Der run auf die Pflanzen war sehr gross. Ich habe mich für einen mit der roten Färbung ausgesucht.



habe letztes jahr zwei geholt  ! 
sind beide im winter eingegangen   leider


----------



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



glasklar schrieb:


> habe letztes jahr zwei geholt  !
> sind beide im winter eingegangen   leider



Hallo Willi, 


das wundert mich aber, ok dieser Winter war extrem lange und hart, aber sollten die eigentlich ab haben können, da ja winterhart.


----------



## Jürgen H. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> 
> das wundert mich aber, ok dieser Winter war extrem lange und hart, aber sollten die eigentlich ab haben können, da ja winterhart.




Hallo,
wir haben einen roten Fächerahorn in einen Kübel gepflanzt und über Winter auf der Terrasse gelassen, das konnte er nicht ab.

Nun stellen wir den Nachfolger in die Blockhütte zum Überwintern.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hi

ich hab irgendwann mal gehört, dass vorallem junge Pflanzen nicht ganz winterhart sind.
Sie sollten in den ersten Jahren untenrum abgedeckt werden.

Ausserdem sind die aldi-pflanzen bestimmt aus nem Gewächshaus und dementsprechend noch empfindlicher.

Einen späteren Ortswechsel (ausgraben und so ) mögen sie übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hallo.

Kennt Ihr den schon?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17698


----------



## glasklar (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



Jürgen H. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben einen roten Fächerahorn in einen Kübel gepflanzt und über Winter auf der Terrasse gelassen, das konnte er nicht ab.
> 
> Nun stellen wir den Nachfolger in die Blockhütte zum Überwintern.
> ...



alles was in der blockhütte war ist zum überwintern war ,ist im pflanzenhimmel:


----------



## sebt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal vor Jahren bei Aldi einen Fächerahorn gekauft und im Garten eingepflanzt. Auch ohne irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen im Winter ist er schön gewachsen. Als ich den __ Ahorn allerdings im vergangenen Jahr (da stand er bereits ca. 4-5 Jahre bei mir im Garten) umgesetzt habe, ist er eingegangen. Wahrscheinlich ist es für den Ahorn wirklich nicht gut, wenn man ihn umsetzt. 

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich bei Norma einen Ahron für ca. 8 € gekauft. Die von Aldi heute kosten zwar noch 7 € mehr, sind aber bestimmt vier mal so große wie mein Ahorn von Norma. Hätte ich besser noch gewartet...


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hallo,

mein __ Ahorn war schon 2 Jahre und ist diesen Winter eingegangen. Sowie mein Riesen-Rosmarin  mit ca. 10 Jahren.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich am Freitag keine Chance mehr einen zu ergattern. :evil


----------



## sebt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein __ Ahorn war schon 2 Jahre und ist diesen Winter eingegangen. Sowie mein Riesen-Rosmarin  mit ca. 10 Jahren.
> Wahrscheinlich habe ich am Freitag keine Chance mehr einen zu ergattern. :evil




Hallo Conny,

der letzte Winter war hart. Bei mir sind auch einige Pflanzen erfroren, die ansonsten den Winter stets unbeschadet überstanden haben. So ist z.B. mein großer __ Oleander (mind. 2 m groß) im Gartenhaus erfroren und musste jetzt komplett zurückgeschnitten werden.

Als ich heute so gegen 17:30 Uhr bei Aldi war, waren zwar noch einige Ahorn-Sträucher da, aber nur noch diese "normalen" mit den großen, grünen Blättern (kein Fächerahron). Die mit den roten Blättern waren auch alle schon weg.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Wer bei den Albrechtbrüdern nicht fündig wird.... ähnliche Angebote gibt es in fast allen Baumärkten und Gartencentern. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## susiwhv (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Ich habe für meine Fächerahorns 6,95 Euro bezahlt.
Er wird ca 1 m hoch.Bin ja gespannt wie lange ich davon etwas habe


----------



## glasklar (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein __ Ahorn war schon 2 Jahre und ist diesen Winter eingegangen. Sowie mein Riesen-Rosmarin  mit ca. 10 Jahren.
> Wahrscheinlich habe ich am Freitag keine Chance mehr einen zu ergattern. :evil



war gestern um 18 uhr in drei filialen ! habe denn letzten roten erwischt 
grüne waren noch genug da


----------



## Jürgen H. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute einen Roten Fächerahorn zu Vatertag bekommen 

Grüß,
Jürgen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

..und..hättest lieber einen grünen gehabt?


----------



## robsig12 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Meiner hat schon die erste Nacht an seinem neuen Naturplatz am Teich überstanden. 
Wenn er die rote Farbe so behält, ist er ein toller Blickfang


----------



## Naturfreundin (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

hallo zusammen,
habe meinen Fächerahorn auch seit ein paar Jahren im Kübel und stelle ihn im Winter immer in den Abstellraum des Carports,er hat überlebt,hab ihn vor 2 Wochen umgetopft,wenn ich das hier so lese,hoffe ich,daß es kein Fehler war,aber 3 meiner 10 Jahre alten __ Oleander und noch ein paar Pflanzen im Garten sind leider erfrohren,wünsche allen ein schönes Garten-und Teichjahr,
lG Jutta


----------



## Doris (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*

Hallihallo

Erwin hat vor 2 Jahren einen __ Ahorn zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Er sah ziemlich mickrig aus und wir haben kaum Hoffnung gehabt, dass wir ihn über den Winter bekommen. Er ist im Winter im Blumentopf geblieben und stand bei uns im Schuppen.

Dann wurde er im letzten Frühjahr eingepflanzt 

  hier das Ergebnis
 
wurde auch nicht in einer Gärtnerei gekauft

​


----------



## Jürgen H. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Fächerahorn bei Aldi Süd*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..und..hättest lieber einen grünen gehabt?



nene, einen grünen haben wir vorm Haus, so ca. 15 Jahre alt. 
Also das mit dem roten passt schon. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------

